# The forward grip bow on the History Front Page



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

The archery history front page has a photo of a forward grip bow. I tried to find out more about it but i was not lucky.

Any comments about it would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

tony60x


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

That would be a Martin Jaguar


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

Is there any more info, i checked the site but no luck.

When was it made, did it sell or was it too radical - did anyone have any "luck" with it etc etc

Regards

Tony60x


----------



## Woodbear (Jun 15, 2002)

It's Under Compound bows/1980-1989. Martin Jaguar,Production model #3. Not much info on site but Griv could probably help.


----------

